# Sous Vide cookbook



## cooker613 (Jan 10, 2019)

i am looking for recommendations for a good Sous Vide cookbook(s). Which books would you recommend? 
Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2019)

cooker613 said:


> i am looking for recommendations for a good Sous Vide cookbook(s). Which books would you recommend?
> Thanks




*Sous Vide* For The Home Cook
by Douglas Baldwin

That's the first place I look.

Other than that, you can get a lot off of YouTube.
I like to chose a Meat, and watch a half dozen or more videos, take what they agree on & start there.
Then adjust accordingly.

Once I get it nailed down, I post it & put it in my Step by Step Index. (Below)

Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 10, 2019)

The internet has everything you need for sv. I wouldn’t buy a book. Save your money and buy some more meat to put in the sv.

Chefsteps.com has a bunch of info on times and temps for just about everything. 

Good luck

Scott


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 10, 2019)

I won a SV cookbook on a facebook contest (only thing I've ever won on facebook!) While its a great resource, all the info can be found with google searches.  A lot of learning SV cooking is trial and error and dialing in what time and temperature preferences you like best. My preferences on a time and temp for a certain meat or veggie may be totally different than yours.  

It's frustrating at first when you search for SV stuff online since you will find a ton of variation in times and temperatures for the same cut of meat. Everybody's preferences are different.  Just make sure you keep notes on what worked and what didn't and before long you will have some amazing meals.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 10, 2019)

The Effortless Sous Vide Cookbook

https://amzn.to/2VQFZOG









or 

Sous Vide At Home

https://amzn.to/2SPAGwU


----------



## dls1 (Jan 10, 2019)

cooker613,

When a question such as yours comes up, the books I recommend are,

"Under Pressure" (Thomas Keller).
"Modernist Cuisine At Home" (Nathan Myhrvold/Maxime Bilet).
"Sous Vide At Home" (Lisa Fetterman), as mentioned by Brian in a prior post.
The first two books are directed towards those with intermediate to advanced culinary skills, and the latter towards those with lesser skills. 

Not surprisingly, on a forum such as this, the majority of discussions regarding sous vide is focused on the preparation of some cut of meat. All 3 books do an excellent job regarding that subject, as well as many other non-meat items that can be prepared using the sous vide process.


----------



## Greg Scheig (Jan 30, 2019)

My favorite source is the reddit section (subreddit?) called sousvide https://www.reddit.com/r/sousvide/

once you are in, you can search for an ingredient and get lots of good info for free


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 3, 2019)

I have the effortless sous vide cookbook as well. Seems like a solid book with good info in it.


----------

